# Wellington upground reservoir



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Has anyone fished Wellington Upground Reservoir lately. Any reports would be appreciated.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Was out earlier in the week looking for crappie. Went in the evening and saw some small bass cruising. Haven't seen much come out of there lately. Water level is down about 3 to 4 feet.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

My father and a buddy hit it last night! The bite was slow-- tried buzzers,frogs along the grass edges without luck. Drop shotted and rigged the depths without success. Finally right at dusk the bass started to feed a little on a worm--fished would take it on the drop but would not hold on to long. I think they ended up with half a dozen from dusk on.. This heat-and low water has a lot of lakes producing minimal bites....


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Caught some nice Channel cats back in April.


----------



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Any problems at the ramp with the water level being down 3-4 feet?


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah the water is down---You need to back a little farther then usual but you can put a boat in with little to no problem. There are lots of weeds around the ramp but once you get beyond that its ok. Have you been there before---if not then be aware that there is nothing to tie up to. just a cement slab going into the water, with a steel wall that sorta blocks the ramp in.......If your not one to get in the water a little ways you might want to bring a pair of hip waders.....Its to bad that alot of areas in ohio have poor ramping areas---but ya have to do what you have to do to FISH...........good luck and post some results.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

fished there a few weeks ago in the evening, picked up about a dozen bass. All were 1-2lbs. Fishing definately picked up at dusk. Too bad you have to be off the water at dark, it might be a good night topwater bite. I couldnt believe how clear the water was. Could see the bottom over 13+ ft. down. Lots of weeds. Caught most of the fish using a drop shot with a senko. All were caught in deeper areas, 17+fow. At dusk I caught 4 on 4 casts. Several of the strikes were just below the surface on the fall, the same as smallie mentioned.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

ELK--- Here's the new news to me... First off, ive fished this lake for 18+ years---After 9-11, they put the restriction on what time you had to be out!! One night not realizing the 10pm rule--I came off the lake at 2am---at the same time a wellington officer pulling up to me...This guy gave me the hardest time, and I was clueless-- so since that day I havent night fished the lake....Which is the best time to fish it!!!! Anyways about a month ago we got off the lake about 9pm and as we were leaving, 2 bass boats come pulling in and drop their rigs in... So the next day I called Wellington Po Po, and the lady tells me, as long as your fishing you can be there over night, But then she told me your not aloud to have a motor there...Wait no motor?? So for the next 5 minutes I tried to explain Electric motor only!!!!!! She was so confused!! Either way i made sure to repeat myself several times that If Im fishing after dark Im not going to get arrested!!! Well I guess this is no longer an issue!!! And to top it off, I realized they held a catfish tournament there, and it was all night.. So here's the deal--the best night bassin lake in Northern Ohio is now back in action---maybe im way behind with this news but Ive been in TN for the last two years. 

Night tournament anyone!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Smallie, what's up you in town or still in Tenn. either way give me a hollar this summer has been crazy for me but have managed to get out at least 1 day a weekend and as for wellington have not been out their in a month but the last time i was I did really well on the panfish and also managed a couple nice bass. your walleye fishing deer hunting cousin........Johnny fish


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

In Tn right now but heading in once again to fish the ABA 2-day 8-11 Lets get out to Wellington one night when u get off. Get that night bite! Hope u and the family are doing good!!! Ill get in touch when I arrive......


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

smallie, thanks for the info. I'll have to try it soon.


----------

